# Graduation Day!



## HMF (Jun 7, 2015)

3 years after beating lymphoma, my son graduated high school today!


----------



## HMF (Jun 7, 2015)

...and at a celebratory dinner later....


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 7, 2015)

Congratulations to the young lad.  Well Done!!


----------



## HMF (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks!  He is blessed.....that is for sure...


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 7, 2015)

Way to go! Congrats to the graduate, and his loving family who supported him during his trying times. It wouldn't have been possible without that.


----------



## Wes (Jun 7, 2015)

Nels said:


> 3 years after beating lymphoma, my son graduated high school today!



With all that doom and gloom around youngsters this days (especially) it's so nice to hear the success story. Congratulations!


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jun 7, 2015)

That is great!!! I'll pray for continued Health and progress in the future.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 7, 2015)

Ed of all trades said:


> That is great!!! I'll pray for continued Health and progress in the future.



+1 

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Rangemaster1 (Jun 7, 2015)

Congratulations to your son and his family.  May his success continue long into the future.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jun 7, 2015)

Congratulations to your son, and to his supportive family!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 7, 2015)

Congratulations to the Graduate. He is a fighter. He will go far.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 7, 2015)

Great news, congratulations are in full order, to both the young man and to his loving family.
all the best from California!


----------

